

Ask HN: Wondering how many people applied to YC 3 times or more?   - saifa

That is my 3d application for last 3 years )))
======
saifa
This time the application is way better! YC is improving in application big
time. There are still same questions (that is great), but some hard questions
are taken away. I also like the idea of video. We know Paul and Jessica and
all crew in face, but now they can see us too (heh). Maybe that would be great
to upload picture of funders too and stick it to application. But that is up
to YC :-)

------
saifa
About previous ideas: 1) 3 years ago it was a business networking website.
Where people could exchange, hold business cards.

2) Second idea was booking appointment calendar for doctors, layers and
personal trainers...kinda electronic appointment secretary...

------
aonic
Have you been submitting the same idea with additional twists or new ideas?

------
limedaring
I've only applied this round so far, but if I don't get in, I plan to keep
applying (with better ideas) until I get in. ;)

~~~
saifa
I wish you don't reach my record! Best regards

------
nl
You've applied 3 times and your account is 17 days old? What's the story with
that?

~~~
saifa
Each time i created a new account. My user name was the name of my projects.

Here i found those accounts: ecarder bookzem

